# New to Coyote Hunting



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I want to start coyote hunting, but not sure where. My property is in Geneva, Ohio (Ashtabula). Does anyone know of any yotes being taken from there? If not, is there any public land around NE Ohio that would be good for it? Thanks.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

There's coyotes everywhere in Ohio. If you've got fields with even some patchy forest around, there's coyotes in the area.

But seriously, coyote hunting is a game of patience and dedication. Do as many stands as possible and you'll eventually get one. And don't spend more than 30 minutes at a stand.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

FlashGordon said:


> There's coyotes everywhere in Ohio. If you've got fields with even some patchy forest around, there's coyotes in the area.
> 
> But seriously, coyote hunting is a game of patience and dedication. Do as many stands as possible and you'll eventually get one. And don't spend more than 30 minutes at a stand.


Thanks . I've got two fields on my property surrounded by woods..
I'll give it a try soon


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Get an electronic call. Try mornings and evenings.

Summertime is not as good since food is more abundant, winter is better when food is scarce.

Check for tracks/trails/dens in those woods. I have three coyote kills this year, all with snares. If you want to hunt then it's patience. IF you just want them gone, snares is the better way to go.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

@orangemilk sounds like he's interested in just hunting them.. I'm very in experienced for my coyote hunting but I like doing it and have had success in the past. 

Sounds to me like you have coyotes or have coyotes in your area. If I were you, I'd go to a coyote seminar. I attended one at fin and it helped me out a lot. 

Pointers I learned..

Loud calls 

no movement 

good camo

patience

good/fast aim

That should get you started in the right direction. I would set up some trail cameras too on well used paths, creek crossings and field edges to see what you can see. I would also ask around your area to see if neighbors have seen or heard coyotes and if they do in the future to let you know as soon as possible. Coyotes can move very far, very fast especially in the winter. During spring/summer months a female may be denned up and have pups.. and if you hit it right, you can call in the pups very easily.. even in the day light. Good luck and post some pictures if you have any luck!


----------

